# Intranet index.htm changed to Default.htm



## abrown72 (Jun 17, 2005)

My documentation dept did a brochure publish lastnight and wiped my index.htm and a defaut.htm was created and set as the home page for the website. 
I was able to restore my index.htm and set it as the websites home page using MS FrontPage. However when setting index.htm as home page for the site frontpage keeps renaming it default.htm. How can I get "index.htm" back as home page with out the name change.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

